# classic absent du mac...



## vieucrab (31 Juillet 2008)

bonjour;

"on" a offert à notre asso 1901 un mac osx tiger.
nous aimerions y installer des logiciels (prévus pour mac ou pc ) pour lesquels, classic 9 est demandé.

nous ne l'avons pas, comment faire pour installer sans ce logiciel, ce matériel nous a été donné avec un cd  ou un dvd ne comportant pas classic 9.

peut-on utiliser un autre installateur ?

à vous lire.

merci.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

bonjour
peux tu préciser?
-le materiel
Quel  modele de mac?
Quels supports?
 cd  ou dvd?
gris? noir?

par ailleurs seul des applications mac pourraient s'installer via classic 
et pas celles pour PC ( qui requierent des OS pour PC)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> bonjour;
> 
> "on" a offert à notre asso 1901 un mac osx tiger.
> nous aimerions y installer des logiciels (prévus pour mac ou pc ) pour lesquels, classic 9 est demandé.
> ...


Classic est une application nécessitant un G3 ou un G4. Il nécessite également un disque d'installation normalement compris avec l'ordinateur. Es-tu sûr que ta configuration est compatible Classic ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> par ailleurs seul des applications mac pourraient s'installer via classic
> et pas celles pour PC ( qui requierent des OS pour PC)



Pascal &#8230; Pascal &#8230; Il veut dire des applications fournies sur des CD mixtes Mac/PC, comme l'étaient, à l'époque de Mac OS 9 pas mal d'applis culturelles ou éducatives, et, entre autres, les jeux de Blizzard (les Diablo, Warcraft et autres Starcrafts) et de Bungie (Myth 1 et 2), ainsi que des utilitaires comme Filemaker, par exemple.

Cela dit, "Classic" est un Mac OS 9.1, ou 9.2.x tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal, donc n'importe quel CD de Mac OS 9.1 ou 9.2.x devrait faire l'affaire, et on peut en trouver d'occase.

Toutefois, pour que Classic puisse être utilisé sur ce Mac, il faut que ça soit un Mac PPC (G3, G4 *ou G5*), pas un "Intel" (d'où la question de mon estimable homonyme sur le modèle de Mac).


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pascal  Pascal  Il veut dire des applications fournies sur des CD mixtes Mac/PC, comme l'étaient, à l'époque de Mac OS 9 pas mal d'applis culturelles ou éducatives, et, entre autres, les jeux de Blizzard (les Diablo, Warcraft et autres Starcrafts) et de Bungie (Myth 1 et 2), ainsi que des utilitaires comme Filemaker, par exemple.


et alors?
le fait qu'il y a sur les supports de ces applis les versions PC ne changent strictement rien  à la question " classic", ces fichiers là étant pour PC , ca n'a aucune utilité ici
( sauf si macintel + windows sur le mac  ou s'embeter avec des virtualisations)


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et alors?
> le fait qu'il y a sur les supports de ces applis les versions PC ne changent strictement rien  à la question " classic", ces fichiers là étant pour PC , ca n'a aucune utilité ici
> ( sauf si macintel + windows sur le mac  ou s'embeter avec des virtualisations)



Tu le fais exprès, ou quoi ? il ne veut pas dire qu'il entend se servir des versions PC fournies, juste qu'il y a écrit Mac/PC sur le CD, et que pour la version Mac il faut "Classic" ou Mac OS 9 !


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

mais j'avais compris !
c'est toi qui parle de quelque chose qui ne concerne pas le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais j'avais compris !
> c'est toi qui parle de quelque chose qui ne concerne pas le sujet


Doucement, ça fait déjà 4 posts que vous vous engu****, devant un membre junior en plus.


----------



## vieucrab (31 Juillet 2008)

salut à vous "les Pascal";

merci pour tout l'intéret que vous portez à mon problème.

ce que j'ai voulu exprimé:
par exemples, je ne peux pas installer mon scanner, voire d'autres logiciels, je ne sais pas où me procurer mac os9 qui inclus classic 9; 
il n'est pas dans le CD install du mac osx.
l'ancien propriétaire du mac ne l'a plus non plus.

le mac que l'on nous a donné : OS X   - G4 - Power PC

savez-vous si l'on peut trouver un autre installateur qui fonctionnerait sous mac os x,
pour que l'on puisse utiliser les programmes qui ont été vendus pour fonctionner sous mac ou sur pc.

nous ne souhaitons pas revenir au PC ...

merci encore.
à+.


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2008)

Il faut trouver un CD d'installation de la version 9.2.2 de MacOS...

Peut-être sur les petites annonces ou eBay.... à moins qu'une bonne âme ait ça qui traine et en fasse également cadeau à votre association


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> savez-vous si l'on peut trouver un autre installateur qui fonctionnerait sous mac os x,
> pour que l'on puisse utiliser les programmes qui ont été vendus pour fonctionner sous mac ou sur pc.


C'est au cas par cas qu'il faut chercher. Il faudrait contacter chaque éditeur ou se rendre sur leurs sites web pour vérifier s'il n'existe pas une MàJ disponible. Il y a de fortes chances que les MàJ soient payant, Mac OS 9 datant de 9 ans en arrière.


vieucrab a dit:


> nous ne souhaitons pas revenir au PC ...


Voilà une excellente décision. Il aurait sûrement fallu réinstaller Windows 98 sur un PC pour utiliser ces anciens logiciels de toute façon.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> classic 9;
> il n'est pas dans le CD install du mac osx.
> l'ancien propriétaire du mac ne l'a plus non plus.
> 
> le mac que l'on nous a donné : OS X   - G4 - Power PC


bizarre ca
tu as bien cherché?
les cd d'install c'est bien les cd gris d'origine?
ce serait pas des supports d'une autre machine?

vieux sujet là dessus
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/comment-re-installer-classic-sous-tiger-136079.html


----------



## vieucrab (31 Juillet 2008)

les PC que nous avions fonctionnaient sous XP.

nous avons voulu passer au mac pour sa convivialité, l'absence de virus, la simplicité de fonctionnement et des tas d'emmerdements en moins (!!!)
mais, bon il faut s'organiser, notre objet associatif est la culture populaire: contes et légendes en particulier.
nous sommes bénévoles à 100%, nos membres ont seulement une cotisation annuelle de  20 &#8364; pour les adultes et ado, et 10&#8364; pour les enfants de moins de 15 ans, histoire de payer les timbres et le téléphone.
à+.

PS: j'ai la chance d'être un junior de 72 ans (...)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> les PC que nous avions fonctionnaient sous XP.
> 
> nous avons voulu passer au mac pour sa convivialité, l'absence de virus, la simplicité de fonctionnement et des tas d'emmerdements en moins (!!!)
> mais, bon il faut s'organiser, notre objet associatif est la culture populaire: contes et légendes en particulier.
> ...


L'âge importe peu. 
Il existe une solution à la limite de la légalité (mais du bon côté quand même): tu télécharges l'image disque de Mac OS 9, tu la graves et tu t'en sers pour l'installer.
Je dis bien à la limite car le téléchargement d'une version avec un autre numéro de série n'est pas très correcte. Mais ça aide.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> l
> nous avons voulu passer au mac pour sa convivialité, l'absence de virus, la simplicité de fonctionnement et des tas d'emmerdements en moins (!!!)
> mais, bon il faut s'organiser
> 
> PS: j'ai la chance d'être un junior de 72 ans (...)


salut papy junior ( ben vi, t'es pas le plus vieux ici :rateau:)
Ceci est interessant mais ne dérivons point

on peut reprendre le coté technique?
peux tu répondre aux questions posées concernant les supports en main?
et eventuellement donner le modele de ton mac

car selon les cas os9 est sur le support ou pas


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (31 Juillet 2008)

Par hasard, pourrais tu nous préciser les logiciels, scanners et autre matériel MAC OS 9 que vous souhaitez utiliser.

Avec de la chance, on doit pouvoir vous trouver des équivalents gratuits pour OS X Tiger.


----------



## vieucrab (1 Août 2008)

bonjour à tous;
nous souhaitons utiliser principalement:
scanner canon canoscan D660U - Kodak easyshare - photoshop LE - Nero 7.

nous possédons les logiciels et leur licence d'origine.

merci pour votre participation.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

dis vieucrab
tu réponds sur la question support et matosse exacts?

modele exact  du mac
quels supports exacts ont été fournis

ceci afin de savoir 
si classic était fourni à l'origine
si un autre os a été installé depuis
et quelles  options d'install tu as en main

en theorie que ce soit vente ou don de mac il y a toujours au minimum 
le mac
tous les supports fournis par Apple lors de l'achat neuf ( OS et outils divers pour cette machine)
duplicata de facture ( pour pouvoir confirmer la propriété légitime du materiel)

et si OS changé : les supports du nouvel OS


----------



## iSoud (1 Août 2008)

Bon je suis un peu novice mais est-ce que SheepShaver ne pourrait pas résoudre le problème? Il fonctionne sous PowerPC avec  	   Mac OS X 10.2.8 minimum et peut faire fonctionner des applications compatibles avec Mac OS 9.0.4.. Tape SheepShaver sur Google, je pense que tu trouveras les informations nécessaires à son installation. Le seul hic, c'est qu'il est en anglais.

http://sheepshaver.cebix.net/

Dites-moi si je me trompe :rose:


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2008)

iSoud a dit:


> Bon je suis un peu novice mais est-ce que SheepShaver ne pourrait pas résoudre le problème? Il fonctionne sous PowerPC avec      Mac OS X 10.2.8 minimum et peut faire fonctionner des applications compatibles avec Mac OS 9.0.4.. Tape SheepShaver sur Google, je pense que tu trouveras les informations nécessaires à son installation. Le seul hic, c'est qu'il est en anglais.
> 
> http://sheepshaver.cebix.net/
> 
> Dites-moi si je me trompe :rose:


 
Non ce n'est pas la solution.... car que ce qu'il manque sur ce Mac ce n'est pas le moyen de faire tourner MacOS 9 (ça c'est déjà en standard dans le système installé via l'environnement Classic), mais un CD d'installation de MacOS 9 pour mettre un "dossier système" MacOS 9 valide sur le disque dur.

SheepShaver de la même façon, nécessite d'installer MacOS 9 (en version 9.04 max je crois)


----------



## iSoud (1 Août 2008)

Ah bon, désolée alors, j'ai surmement mal compris car ce que j'ai lu c'est ça :

"SheepShaver est un émulateur open source pour PowerPC et Intel qui permet d'exécuter Mac OS Classic (de MacOS 7.5.2 jusqu&#8217;à MacOS 9.0.4) au-dessus de Mac OS X. Ce logiciel apparaît aujourd'hui comme l'unique remplaçant du module Classic pour les Mac Intel, sur lesquels il n'était plus possible de lancer des applications conçues pour Mac OS 9 et antérieur."

Bref. tant pis, j'aurais essayé ^^
Désolée :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

@iSoud
pour la prochaine fois 
tu as un bouton editer actif trois heures


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2008)

Oui, il permet d'éxécuter MacOS Classic (donc MacOS 9 ou antérieur).... mais encore faut-il AVOIR MacOS 9 et c'est tout le problème ici.


----------



## iSoud (1 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> @iSoud
> pour la prochaine fois
> tu as un bouton editer actif trois heures



Euh oui je sais, je vois pas en quoi j'aurais du éditer puisque je répondais à  r e m y 



r e m y a dit:


> Oui, il permet d'éxécuter MacOS Classic (donc MacOS 9 ou antérieur).... mais encore faut-il AVOIR MacOS 9 et c'est tout le problème ici.



Ok ok, autant pour moi ^^


----------



## vieucrab (1 Août 2008)

re-bonjour à tous et toutes;

je suis désolé de vous procurer tout cet embarras.

cela me parait hermétique et très compliqué à résoudre, aussi je renonce à élaborer ce sujet.

je vais essayer de me procurer un mac os9, cela sera plus simple.

merci encore pour votre disponibilité.


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> re-bonjour à tous et toutes;
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 

c'est effectivement la seule solution...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

m'enfin pourquoi renoncer si vite?
----------

peux  tu s'il te plait répondre aux questions posées?*

si ca se trouve tu *AS* OS9 quelque part

( * j'espère que de maniere generale tu es en bonne santé parce que si avec ton médecin  tu ne réponds pas à ses questions , il doit galerer ou être un génie)


----------



## divoli (1 Août 2008)

Vieucrab, tu as QUEL MODELE DE MAC ? Et les CD, ils sont  GRIS OU NOIRS ? Ce sont CEUX D'ORIGINE ?

Je ne voudrais pas être déplaisant, mais ça va devenir lourd si l'on pose 40000 fois les mêmes questions et que tu n'y répondes pas.

Il est à priori probable que Classic ait été fourni avec ton Mac, et se trouve sur les CD d'origine, mais n'a pas été installé sur l'ordinateur...


----------



## vieucrab (6 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Vieucrab, tu as QUEL MODELE DE MAC ? Et les CD, ils sont  GRIS OU NOIRS ? Ce sont CEUX D'ORIGINE ?
> 
> Je ne voudrais pas être déplaisant, mais ça va devenir lourd si l'on pose 40000 fois les mêmes questions et que tu n'y répondes pas.
> 
> Il est à priori probable que Classic ait été fourni avec ton Mac, et se trouve sur les CD d'origine, mais n'a pas été installé sur l'ordinateur...



bonsoir;
veuillez excuser mon retard à réagir, du à des soucis de santé non négligeables.
notre mac est un OS X Tiger -Power PC -
je ne vois pas que vous dire d'autre 
le DVD qui nous a été remis avec est une copie de l'orignale, probablement incomplète.
pourriez-vous me dire svp, quel fichier il faut rechercher pour avoir une chance de trouver OS 9 ?
merci pour votre aide; c'est l'heure de ma piqure du soir et je dois vous quitter ...
à demain ici même.
à+.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2008)

vieucrab a dit:


> bonsoir;
> veuillez excuser mon retard à réagir, du à des soucis de santé non négligeables.
> notre mac est un OS X Tiger -Power PC -


là tu donnes l'OS ( Tiger) et  power PC
Or power PC  c'est le type de processeur utilisé
type de processeur qui équipe  plusieurs dizaines de modeles  de 2002 à 2006

ce n'est pas le modele de mac
--------
bon rétablissement


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> là tu donnes l'OS ( Tiger) et  power PC
> Or power PC  c'est le type de processeur utilisé
> type de processeur qui équipe  plusieurs dizaines de modeles  de 2002 à 2006
> 
> ...


Envoie-nous simplement une capture d'écran d'information système (Menu pomme > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'information) puis fait le raccourcis minuscule + Pomme + Guillemet. Le fichier obtenue est sur le bureau.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2008)

l'important c'est là






> i nformations matériel:
> 
> *Modèle d&#8217;ordinateur:    XXXX*
> *Type de processeur:*


le reste est secondaire

éveentuellement  ca


> Numéro de série:
> N° de commande:


----------

